# Fun little project



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Kicking around the discount store with the bride today we found these bigger pencils. So when we got home started fiddling around with my detail knife,a micro gouge and a little paint, here's the result. Turned out ok I guess. Next one think I'll sand off the original ugly yellow, give them a coat of red and turn them into Santa pencils for my nieces and nephews


----------



## Sean (Dec 29, 2012)

Great job! Those will make super gifts.


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

Fabulous idea!


----------



## yaxley (Sep 4, 2014)

Nifty and good idea!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

The pencils came in a two pack. Here is the second one. This one's a Santa.

I sanded the yellow paint off this one, carved Santa then repainted the base sage green. As I was sanding the paint off it occurred to me that I hoped it wasn't lead based paint. The pencils were from over the ocean and those folks over there in past have had toys recalled for lead based paint. At my age I suppose if it was lead based it wouldn't do much harm, I probably chewed more off my crib in the 50s before they discovered it was bad for you!

I didn't want to purchase a bunch of big 1st grader pencils till I found out if I could work with them. So after I proved to myself I was capable of carving a pencil I sent the bride back to the pharmacy where we found the pencils and guess what, they were sold out. Figures. She checked several different pharmacies and box stores and nobody seems to stock the 1st grader pencils. I can order them by the dozen from an office supply chain store. I guess that's the route we will take.

Mark


----------



## Steve R. (Apr 19, 2014)

Wow. Always envious. Even if I could carve, I'm sure I have neither the patience, the eyes, nor the steady hands for such fine detail work. Nice job.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

nice one mark

Santa tradaitionally wore green anyway. it was only coca coloa advertisment back in the early 1900`s that influenced the red outfit.that he is known for now


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done Mark. I did one for my grand son a few years back. He ask if he could have some for his friends. Told him I woul make some more. That afternoon I found out I was making them off his six grade class. Always remember to ask how many friends!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

I saw something like this at the Dayton show. While the wife and I were out in the woods looking for future sticks I picked up a couple pieces of hickory twigs to whittle. I call this guy nosey.

Tools: A detail knife, a small gouge and some polycrylic to make the carved areas "pop". I also used my wood burner to highlight hair and beard.

Really a sharp penknife would get a person started. It's great practice for carving walking stick toppers and if you screw it up just get another twig!


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looks like Pinocchio Stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

A fun stick mark. nice one

for the eyes some people drop a small amount of super glue over the pupil it reall make them stand out.


----------

